# Peninsula Receptacle



## ColoradoMaster3768 (Jan 16, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Sorry for the crude drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Having some trouble correlating your verbiage with the sketch—perhaps because it's well past my bed-time. Also, I'm not sure of the _Code _cycle you're in. Nevertheless, refer to Section 210.52 (C) (1) through (5) of the 2008 NEC—the Handbooks, for both the 2008 & 2011 _Code _cycles have some good graphical depictions. The 2011 _Code _modifies the language in 210.52 (C) (5) to read "on or" for installing outlets on or above, but not more than 20 inches above a countertop, and it is explicit in permitting outlet assemblies listed for countertops to be used.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Looks compliant to me. You have it all covered. Some would argue that the one on the wall is enough. I disagree, IMO you did it correctly.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

IMO, you need one on the wall. The the trigger for the peninsula requirement is based on the measurement from the "connecting edge". The connecting edge is in this case the wall, therefore if you meet the size requirement that triggers the need for a receptacle when measuring from the wall only one receptacle is required. 

I might even go so far as to not call it a peninsula to begin with. I'd call it counter space with one receptacle required on the wall. The code does not say how deep a counter can be. This is a 21" wide counter that happens to be 5 feet deep.

Either way, one receptacle for each meets the code IMO.

Provided i'm interpreting the drawing correctly.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I have one receptacle on the wall of the south peninsula. one receptacle on the column of the north peninsula. i feel that it is compliant and the inspector disagrees


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> I have one receptacle on the wall of the south peninsula. one receptacle on the column of the north peninsula. i feel that it is compliant and the inspector disagrees


How does the inspector expect you to fix it?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

210.52(C)(3) 2011 NEC

At least one receptacle outlet shall be installed at each peninsular countertop space with a long dimension of 24 in or greater and a short dimension of 12 in or greater. A peninsular countertop is measured from the connecting edge. 


Each one needs one. I side with the inspector.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

backstay said:


> 210.52(C)(3) 2011 NEC
> 
> At least one receptacle outlet shall be installed at each peninsular countertop space with a long dimension of 24 in or greater and a short dimension of 12 in or greater. A peninsular countertop is measured from the connecting edge.
> 
> ...


Each one what? Each peninsula has a recep. The inspector wants two per peninsula. Here's where my devices currently are.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Two per peninsula is gotten with one on the wall and the other on the column. If you have one on the wall and one on the peninsula then the inspector is nuts. Tell him/her to read 210.52(C)(3). In fact as drawn some would argue whether one is needed at the column. Personally I think you got it.

Now what room is to the right side of the peninsula? If it is a family room then one would be needed in the cabinet facing that room and not on the kitchen cir. If it is a dining room, as I suspect then one is not needed.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Each one what? Each peninsula has a recep. The inspector wants two per peninsula. Here's where my devices currently are.


 Technically, you need another rec on the peninsula that has only 1 rec facing north you need to make provisions for the pocket door, so add another one there and then you will have 2 per peninsula

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

There is one receptacle on each peninsula right now. Only one.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> There is one receptacle on each peninsula right now. Only one.


Code complaint: 1 rec per peninsula, which you have, but you don't have one where there should be one for the pocket door wall, you need a rec there. So, that's probably why he's asking for another rec in the peninsula.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Code complaint: 1 rec per peninsula, which you have, but you don't have one where there should be one for the pocket door wall, you need a rec there. So, that's probably why he's asking for another rec in the peninsula.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Why one on the wall? It's a peninsula, it has a receptacle.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am confused now. I thought the op said he had one on the wall at both counters. The drawing only shows one counter with a receptacle on the wall. Imo, then one is needed on the other wall space.-- Hope that is a 2x6 wall for that pocket door.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> Why one on the wall? It's a peninsula, it has a receptacle.


Based on your drawing what you did on one side is correct. You need to somehow transpose that to the other side.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

